# es kneift



## anne waffel (4. Juni 2010)

Nach ca. 30km auf dem bike bekomme ich Probleme mit kneifenden, schmerzenden Schamlippen. Ich nehme an, dass es auch mit Schweißbildung zusammenhängt. Nun mag ich nicht, wie viele Kerle, ständig in den Schritt greifen, um eine gewisse Ordnung wiederherzustellen.
Ich fahre mit vernünftigen Radhosen, die ich selbstverständlich nach jeder Ausfahrt wasche, ich fahre einen Selleitalia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, den ich etwas mehr nach vorne geneigt habe, um Belastung mehr im hinteren Bereich zu haben. Ich rutsche nicht auf dem Sattel herum, bin Hinternmäßig sehr zufrieden mit ihm und die bikehosen sitzen tadellos. 
Noch habe ich mir glücklicherweise keine Infektionen eingefangen. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme und wie habt ihr sie abgestellt? Kennt jemand Salben (eben nicht für den Hintern, sondern für andere sensible Stellen), die empfehlenswert sind? 

Anne...Lippen


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2010)

Dein Problemchen hätte ich auch, wenn ich Selle Italia fahren würde. Ich finde die in der Mitte viel zu weit nach oben gewölbt, so dass man auf Stellen sitzt, auf denen man eigentlich lieber nicht sitzen will 
Dass du den Sattel nach vorne neigen musstest ist ja schon mal ein schlechtes Zeichen. Kann man machen, aber mit einem wirklich gut passenden Sattel wäre das wahrscheinlich eher nicht nötig gewesen. 
Probier mal einen Specialized Sattel. Die sind alle relativ flach geformt oder sogar hinten ein bisschen erhöht, so dass man die Hauptbelastung wirklich auf den Sitzknochen hat. (Ich mag den Phenom ganz gerne.)

Noch eine andere Idee: Hast du mal deine Sattelhöhe überprüft? Sieht man immer wieder, dass Leute ihre Sattelstütze zu weit ausgefahren haben und dann bei jedem Tritt in die Pedale auf dem Sattel hin- und her rutschen müssen. Das könnte auch zu einem gewissen "Kneifen" beitragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2010)

Auf Sätteln mit Loch könnte ich überhaupt nicht sitzen...  ich würde da auch mal einen _normalen_ probieren!

ich habe ein Selle Lady Modell ohne Loch, der sitzt sich auch recht prima


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2010)

ach guck , die anne - und dann auch noch solche probleme ....


----------



## taschenmesser2 (5. Juni 2010)

Ach guck, die trek, und dann sonn Kommentar!

Der Rose Komfort ist sehr sehr bequem, vielleicht hilft der (Anne).

Sele Italia finde ich auch total daneben.


----------



## Veloce (5. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Auf Sätteln mit Loch könnte ich überhaupt nicht sitzen...  ich würde da auch mal einen _normalen_ probieren!
> 
> ich habe ein Selle Lady Modell ohne Loch, der sitzt sich auch recht prima



Es kommt drauf an wie der Cut ausgeführt ist .


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2010)

Ich bin grad von Sixtu auf Xenofit umgestiegen und die Creme brennt überhaupt nicht. Bei Sixtu hatte ich immer den Eindruck, dass die sich schnell verflüssigt und dann ins Polster einzieht und nicht mehr wirkt. 

Zum Sattel: Wenn er nicht passt, dann probier den nächsten...und den nächsten ...und den nächsten. 
Ich hab mir grad nen Butterfly drangeschraubt. Da zwickt es nun vornerum nicht mehr, dafür aber auf den Backenknochen....aber da hab ich gedacht...das ist erstmal Einfahrsache...da muß ich durch.

Sattelprobleme haben meiner Meinung auch mit Körpergewicht zu tun. Ob man 50kg auf die kleine Fläche verteilt, oder 60-70-80-90-100-usw. das ist schon ein Megaunterschied und da machen sich dann eben Fleisch und Knochen bemerkbar. 

Schon mal nen Frauensattel probiert?

PS: Selle Italia LDY ist mein Favorit am Rennrad. Sättel polarisieren total. Da hilft nur testen!


----------



## Warnschild (5. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht: Ich verabscheue diese weichen, gewölbten Sättel. Sind furchtbar unbequem, finde ich. 

Habe jeweils Fizik-Sättel auf dem MTB/RR, der Vitesse auf dem MTB ist ein bisschen breit, aber ok. Beide könnten noch etwas härter sein, scheint mir.


----------



## anne waffel (5. Juni 2010)

danke, für eure Antworten. Hmpf, eigentlich war ich mit dem Sattel ansonsten sehr zufrieden - und bevor ich den Sattel hatte, habe ich bereits andere ausprobiert und verworfen. Mein Hauptaugenmerk ging da aber eher in Richtung Beckenknochen - eben dem schmerzendem Hintern. Das es nun an anderer Stelle zwickt - sehr unangenehm. Lange touren über 70km sind kaum drin. Ich habe hier noch einen Fizik pavé 'rumzuliegen, den ich auf dem Cyclocrosser gefahren habe. Ehrlichgesagt hatte ich auch grundsätzlich gar nicht den Eindruck, als würde etwas scheuern. Meine Vermutung ging eher in Richting Schweiß...bei der nächten tour werde ich mal eine zweite Hose mitnehmen und zwischendurch wechseln. Ich berichte, ob sich eine Besserung ergibt.
@warnschild, mit wirklich weichen Sätteln kann ich auch nicht soviel anfangen. Spezielle Damensättel bringen mir nichts. Ich müsste mal die Beckenknochen vermessen; glaube eher, dass ich ein schmales Becken habe und mir deshalb Herrensättel besser passen.


Anne...Kneifzange


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Juni 2010)

Das liegt nicht am Schweiss, das liegt an dem blöden Loch im Sattel, ich hatte das auch. Anstatt zu lindern, quetscht sich dort alles erst richtig rein .
Schau dir doch mal die SQlabs an, die sehen sehr vernünftig aus.


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2010)

Das liegt nicht zwingend am Loch. Ich steige auf keinen Sattel mehr der keines hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulu42 (5. Juni 2010)

ich glaube auch nicht das es am Loch im Sattel liegt. Ich fahre jetzt schon 2 Jahre mit solchem Teil am Rennrad.

Ein Problem könnte allerdings die Neigung des Sattels sein oder die Höhe ?? viell . diesen Aspekt noch mal unter die Lupe nehmen . da können schon paar Milimeter was aus machen


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

mein freund taschi - biste nun schon  zum weib mutiert ???


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe es mit diesem Sattel gerade mal 500m bis zur ersten Kurve geschafft, da tat mir schon alles weh. Da sind 30km eine echte Leistung 

Ganz gute Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Terry Butterfly gemacht. Der wird aber nach 4Std. (je nachdem, wie lange es bergauf geht ) auch problematisch. Er hat aber den Vorteil, dass man in der Sitzposition variieren kann.

Hat schon mal jemand den Fizik Vitesse getestet? Der schneidet zumindest im Test schon mal ganz gut ab.


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2010)

ja ich. für mich ist der nischt. hab mich lange damit rumgequält. könnte ihn dir mal leihweise rumschicken wenn du willst


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

mal zum thema : fahre auf allen bikes den fizik aliante !! super - ohne einschränkungen !! greez ., k.


----------



## anne waffel (5. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit diesem Sattel gerade mal 500m bis zur ersten Kurve geschafft, da tat mir schon alles weh. Da sind 30km eine echte Leistung



auf dem Sattel waren es nurmehr ca. 2000km und die letzte längere tour hatte auch an die 80km. Der Sattel ist also "gut eingefahren" die Probleme haben sich mit der Zeit verstärkt. 
An der Sitzhöhe variiere ich eh' immer ein wenig und habe da keine Markierung an der Sattelstütze, die das Optimum für mich bedeutet. Kommt ja auch immer ein wenig auf die Strecke an. Zu hoch sitze ich eher nicht - das würde ich schnell an der Kraftübertragung auf's Pedal merken, denke ich.

Anne...Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht am Schweiss, das liegt an dem blöden Loch im Sattel, ich hatte das auch. Anstatt zu lindern, quetscht sich dort alles erst richtig rein .
> Schau dir doch mal die SQlabs an, die sehen sehr vernünftig aus.



 Das war der bis getz mit Abstand schlimmste Sattel, den ich hatte, der SQLab 

Sattel ohne Loch gehen auch bei mir gar nicht, da "schubber" ich mich blöd.

Aber nen wirklichen Tip habe ich für Anne nu auch nicht :-(


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

...muss sie sich mal ´n paar sättel ausleihen oder z.b. bei rose bestelllen und probefahren - anders kann sie´s eh nicht rausfinden .-


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag..oder Abend

Ich glaube das ist nun der 5te Sattel-Fred hier im LO..ohne irgend jemand zu Nahe treten zu wollen denk ich wärs doch schön und vorallem übersichtlicher wenn die bereits Themen-bezogenen Freds einfach fortgeführt würden... irgendwie gehts ja mehr oder weniger immer um ähnliche Probleme

...ähm und, gute Besserung!

vlg Ane


----------



## anne waffel (5. Juni 2010)

ja, ich dachte halt, dass mein Problem nicht nur mit dem Sattel, sondern auch mit Hose, Anatomie und Schweiß zusammenhängt, deshalb der neue Faden. 

Anne...Zusammenhänge


----------



## Offroadie (6. Juni 2010)

Hey Anne,

Problem hatte ich auch mal - vor allem auf dem RR.  Habe dann einfach mit Bebanthen-Salbe vorbeugend alles gut geschmiert und dann ging's besser.

Trotzdem denke ich, dass der Sattel - ob mit oder ohne Loch - einfach richtig passen muss, dann braucht er auch keine Neigung nach vorne.

Seit ich meinen Specialized auf dem MTB fahre - gibts solche Unannehmlichkeiten nimmer. Aber da muss frau einfach probieren. Vielleicht kannst Du Dir ja mal den einen oder anderen Sattel bei Freunden oder ggf. auch beim Radhändler ausleihen?

LG
Martina


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das Problem auch - ich suche seit sicher 20 Jahren nach dem richtigen Sattel, der richtigen Hose, der richtigen Kombination...  

Mir helfen:

- Panthenol als Prophylaxe oder Unmengen Vaseline
- ein leicht (!) nach vorn geneigter Sattel
- die jetzt (dank Radlabor) perfekte Sitzposition
- auf den Rennrädern ein Vitesse (naja, nicht wirklich...)
- auf dem Hardtail ein SQlab 612 (gestern beim Rennen und den miesen Sponsorenhosen hatte ich keinerlei Probleme)
- knallenge Hosen, bei denen das Polster nicht rutschen und reiben kann
- ...

Für weitere Tipps (außer der eine Zeitlang in Bikezeitschriften mal beworbenen Operation) bin ich dankbar.


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> (außer der eine Zeitlang in Bikezeitschriften mal beworbenen Operation)




*vorneugierdeplatz*


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Meine Fantasie reicht auch irgendwie nicht aus, mir eine Operation vorzustellen, nach der einem der Hintern nicht mehr weh tut


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Meine auch nicht wirklich, höre ich das erste Mal von...
Werden dann die Beckenknochen verschoben, damit der Sattel paßt?


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Konnte ich auch erst nicht. Aber das ist offenbar gar nicht selten - es wird wohl gemacht, aber nur selten darüber geredet... Hier ein Beispiel. Aber ich persönlich schmiere dann doch lieber Vaseline!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Ach, davon hab ich mal gehört, allerdings war dann die Rede von der "Lifestyle-Vagina", für die Leute, die ihre hässlich finden, ist dann quasi ne Schönheits-OP...

 Leute gibts, so oft kann man garnicht mit den Kopf auf den Tisch hauen (tut auch nach ner Zeit weh)


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Jetzt bin ich sprachlos


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2010)

lässt sich doch bestimmt mit einer Brustvergrößerung, Fettabsaugung und Botox-Behandlung kombinieren... als Wellness-Urlaub mit anschließender Safari in Afrika...

... boah, was die Leute doch nicht alles machen, wenn ihnen langweilig ist!


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Anne,
hab auch das Gefühl, wenn ich arg schwitze, dass dann die Reibung größer ist. Ich nehm grad nur noch Melkfett und schmier nicht mehr so dick. 
Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob auf einem Ledersattel die Synthetikhosen vielleicht nicht so rutschen und das auch helfen könnte...
Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

...fettaufpolsterung an den richtigen stellen - so kleine hügelchen , quasi - kicher , wegwerf`....


----------



## Jule (7. Juni 2010)

Interessantes Thema!
Ich fahre auch einen Selle-Lady-Sattel MIT Loch und habe damit eigentlich keine Probleme. "Kneifen" tut's bei mir nur, wenn ich mich frisch geschoren auf 'ne über 100km Tour aufmache. Dann fängt's auch irgendwann an zu "brennen". 
Ich hab' mich schon oft gefragt, wie andere Mädels das machen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich schon oft gefragt, wie andere Mädels das machen...



Wiegetritt!


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

nicht frisch geschoren aufs bike setzen


----------



## Jule (7. Juni 2010)

Das blöde ist nur, daß "lange Touren + schönes Wochenende mit dem Liebsten" IMMER zusammen fallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt, dann wird er halt zum Dschungelkönig 

sry, ging nicht anders


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Pssst! Sonst haben wir gleich wieder männlichen Besuch...


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht gibts ja Massenrabatt? Dann können wir unser nächstes L.O.-Treffen vom Harz an den Bodensee zu Dr. Mang verlagern


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Ich schmeiß mich wech   
Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum sich noch gar keine Männer zu Wort gemeldet haben


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juni 2010)

sry, schreibt so Sachen doch nicht ohne Kaffeewarnung!

Kaffee->Tastatur

1. Also mir schnippelt da unten keiner rum!
2. Was das Wochenende mit dem Liebsten betrifft, die Rasur auf den Abend vorher verlegen (falls es während der Radtour im Wald zu Liebeleien kommen sollte) ansonsten während der Dusche NACH den 100 Kilometern  und immer schön schmieren 

Und an die neugierigen Männer, ihr kriegt Augenkrebs, wenn ihr hier weiterlest!


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum sich noch gar keine Männer zu Wort gemeldet haben


Wahrscheinlich sitzen die auch lachend vorm Rechner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sitzen die auch lachend vorm Rechner



Quatsch, rot bis hinter beide Ohren und freudig (jetzt hätte ich fast erregt geschrieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), solche Einblicke in die Damenwelt zu bekommen!


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Dein Smilie


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mir gleich in die Hose. Kicher....
Ihr seid zu gut!


----------



## MalibuDeo (7. Juni 2010)

hahaaaha geil "schmerzende Schamlippen"


----------



## MelleD (7. Juni 2010)

Lass mich raten, 15 Jahre?
Oh warte, nur für dich: "Penis" Lach!


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum sich noch gar keine Männer zu Wort gemeldet haben



weil sonst...  

 *Ladies only!!!*


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> hahaaaha geil "schmerzende Schamlippen"




Genau Dich meine ich!  

Mein Finger schwebt über der Löschen-Taste...


----------



## Sentilo (7. Juni 2010)

Apropos rumschnippeln!

Das hier ist wohl der führende Experte in den USA. Halb Hollywood hat sich da schon die Mumu verjüngen lassen. Unglaublich, aber wahr:

http://www.drmatlock.com/

Und tschüss ...


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich schon oft gefragt, wie andere Mädels das machen...



Ganz ganz empfindliche Stellen halt nen wenig "stehenlassen" ;-) Viel schmieren, hoffen....

Der Rest kann ja ab. Hat schon was von "Frisur"


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Juni 2010)

btt 

in meinem bekanntInnen kreis hab ich sehr gute erFahrungen mit dem guten alten selle italia flite gemacht. 
besonders kleinere leichtere fahrerinnen kamen/kommen damit bestenst zurecht. eine hat sich im laufe der zeit vier der urversion von '92 in möglichst neuem zustand zusammen gekauft.

ansonsten passt von fizik der vitesse, aliante, pave oder gobi auch recht gut.
wichtig ist m.e. eine penible einstellung der sattelneigung, ausgehend von ganz exakt waagerecht, am besten mit einer stufenlos verstellbaren sattelklemmung (zweischrauben wie syntace), sowie der sitzlänge -> vorbaulänge/oberrohrlänge/versatz bzw. kröpfung der sattelstütze.
man(n)frau sollte sich ev. beobachten lassen wie man denn im fahrbetrieb auf sitzt; durchgedrückte arme (erzeugt zusätzlichen druck), zu hoher sattel (hüfte kippt links/rechts) eher zu weit hinten auf der sattelkante sitzen (u. a. folge von durchgedrückten armen, becken kippt eher nach hinten, lendenwirbel beleidigt) etc..

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2010)

um nochmal auf den Tipp mit dem SQLab Sattel zurückzukommen:
Welchen wählt man da so zum mountainbiken?

Die Unterschiede zwischen dem 611, 612 und 613 kann ich ja auf der Website lesen, aber welcher bewährt sich denn so am besten?

Nachdem ich gestern mal 80km geradelt bin, muss ich meine Sattelsituation nochmal überdenken, glaube ich


----------



## Kettenglied (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum sich noch gar keine Männer zu Wort gemeldet haben




Sogar für die Besten von uns gibt es Grenzen..........


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juni 2010)

Wohl gesprochen, Kettenglied!  

Zum Topic: Ich fahre (am Hardtail) den 612er von SQlab, bin scheinbar das Megaweichei...   Aber er ist einfach saubequem. Der 613er ist nicht geeignet, der 611er härter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2010)

ok danke, dann probiere ich mal den 612...


----------



## anne waffel (7. Juni 2010)

Tag, N'abend...räusper. Gerade erwache ich aus meiner Ohnmacht, in die ich sank, nachdem ich mir nur ansatzweise vorstellte, dass jemand auf meine ausdrücklichen Wunsch hin meine Schamlippen asymetriert. Ach Du heiliges Lieschen, ich fasse es nicht.

Danke für die Salbentipps. Der fizek pavé auf dem Crosser gefahren war etwas erträglicher. Ich schraub' ihn denn mal testweise auf's MTB. Meine Sitzposition muss ich wohl ohnehin noch weiterhin verbessern, denn die durchgedrückten Arme sind ein Problem...ich muss immer wieder bewusst lockerlassen.

Anne...lockerHocker


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Juni 2010)

ev. hülfe ein stärker gekröpfter lenker, 12° oder besser 16°.
dadurch werden die handgelenke weniger bis gar nicht überstreckt, führt fast automatisch dazu dass die ellenbogen einen "weniger starken drang dazu verspüren sich auf halbem weg entgegen zu kommen" 

ciao
flo


----------



## velo1981 (8. Juni 2010)

huhu
ich fahre mit Loch und habe eher Probleme mit den Beckendraufsitzknochen als mit Mumu herself...dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich nicht sooo lange fahre, wie andere Mädels. 

Manchmal gibbet aber zuuu lange innere Läppchen, ihr wisst schon, und wenn das zu sehr behindert empfehlen sogar Ärzte eine Korrektur. Aber vermutlich nur in extremen Fällen   Das hat dann mit Botox Party und Geilomuschituning nichts zu tun. Vielleicht sollte man auch mal seinen Frauenarzt befragen, was der zu den Schmerzen bzw Störungen beim Radeln sagt. Der kennt bestimmt alle fiesen Tricks...

Ganz unabhängig davon schicke ich mal der Jule einen Schmatz durch die Leitung...


----------



## MelleD (8. Juni 2010)

Das Problem kenn ich. Bin bis jetzt eigentlich mit meinem Sattel gut klar gekommen, fahre den Selle Italy SLK Lady Special Edition. Der hat kein Loch, ist aber von hinten offen..
http://www.next-level-shop.de/images/product_images/original_images/k_sattel_selle_slk_gel_blk.jpg
Am Sonntag nicht wirklich lange gefahren (40km) und mein Hintern tat so derbe weh. Vielleicht lags an dem extrem warmen Wetter, dass ich viel geschwitzt habe. 
Meine Beckenknochen sind, laut meinem Freund, eh total spitz und beim Sattel sitzen die genau auf der Kante vom Sattel. 
Komischerweise ist es mir an dem Tag erst aufgefallen, vorher gings immer. Musste mich immer auf geraden Strecken so halb schräg draufsitzen, um meinem Hintern mal zu entlasten. Gepolsterte Hose hab ich immer drunter. 

Muss mal nächste Mal auf die Tipps vom Flo achten... Vielleicht hilft das ja.
Oder mein Hintern hatte einfach nen schlechten Tag erwischt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe keine Probleme mehr, seit ich das Sofa nahmens Aliante Gamma von allen Rädern in die Gruschelkiste verbannt habe.

Hab auf Hardtail und Racefully den Selle SMP Composit, einmal in der 200 g-Version und einmal in der 150 g-Version. Bei der etwas gestreckteren Sitzposition auf diesen Rädern kann ich damit 200 km fahren, ohne dass irgend etwas weh tut. Popocreme hab ich noch nie verwendet. Und ich trage sogar noch normale Sportunterwäsche unter der Radhose ohne dass irgendetwas scheuert oder drückt.

Auf der Enduro probiere ich gerade den Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden damit. Mal sehen wie er sich auf ner 80-90 km-Tour macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juni 2010)

ich frage mich, ob die probleme der threaderstellerin eventuell mit dem phänomen verriegeltes becken zusammenhängen und ihnen eventuell durch drehen des beckens (runder rücken, bauchmuskeln anspannen) vorgebeugt werden könnte. ist aber nur eine vermutung ins blaue.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Juni 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich frage mich, ob die probleme der threaderstellerin eventuell mit dem phänomen verriegeltes becken zusammenhängen und ihnen eventuell durch drehen des beckens (runder rücken, bauchmuskeln anspannen) vorgebeugt werden könnte. ist aber nur eine vermutung ins blaue.



Das mag sein, ist in meinem Fall sogar ganz sicher so. Allerdings habe ich S1 und L5 gewaltsam "verriegelt" mittels Titan...    Die Auswirkungen sind natürlich ein verändertes Sitzverhalten, das ich leider nicht beeinflussen kann. Es macht aber für andere "Sitzgeschädigte" durchaus Sinn, diesen Bereich mittels Übungen wie Beckenkippen (im Liegen bei angestellten Beinen) zu trainieren.


----------



## TiniTurbine (11. Juni 2010)

Natürlich hat nicht jede 20 Sättel zum Test daheim und findet halt den grade gut, auf dem nix weh tut....daher is der Vergleich schwierig und jede is anders gebaut, anderer Fahrstil, d.h. 1000 hoch 1000 Möglichkeiten

aber wenn ich das hier so rekapituliere, dann scheint das Problem doch zumindest fast jede hier zu kennen? Interessant, wenn das die Sattelhersteller lesen------

Der SQlab 612 wird von mehr als einer Radlerin hier geschätzt.....? Isch täste.....hab the Probläm auch. Hoffe allerdings bei jedem Saisonbeginn, dass es sich nach 2-4 Wochen einradelzeit wieder legt...täusche mich aber jedes Jahr aufs Neue


----------



## missmarple (11. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> um nochmal auf den Tipp mit dem SQLab Sattel zurückzukommen:
> Welchen wählt man da so zum mountainbiken?
> 
> Die Unterschiede zwischen dem 611, 612 und 613 kann ich ja auf der Website lesen, aber welcher bewährt sich denn so am besten?



Das ist vermutlich - wie so oft... - Geschmackssache. Ich habe den 611er an zwei Rädern montiert, da ich lieber härtere Sättel fahre und das nach langer Suche mein Favorit ist. Auf den anderen SQ Sätteln hab ich bisher allerdings noch nicht gesessen, d.h. da fehlt mir der Vergleich. Was ich an den SQ Teilen prinzipiell gut finde ist, dass sie in unterschiedlichen Breiten angeboten werden.


----------



## Azur22 (11. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Auf Sätteln mit Loch könnte ich überhaupt nicht sitzen...  ich würde da auch mal einen _normalen_ probieren!


Seh ich auch so. Ich fahre schon seit Ewigkeiten mit einem normalen Sattel und hatte noch nie derartige Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (24. Juni 2010)

Da meine Freundin genau das gleiche Problem hat und Ich als "Mann" da echt mit dem Latein am Ende bin frage Ich (in der Hoffnung nicht gesteinigt zu werden) hier mal um Rat.

Wir sind Anfang diesen Jahres in's Mountainbiken eingestiegen, damals noch ohne Radlerhose oder speziellem Sattel - nach 5 km fing es bei Ihr schon an zu schmerzen.

Als nächstes haben wir Ihr eine Radlerhose gekauft, was die Sache anscheinend nicht so viel besser machte wie erhofft. Gefühlt konnte man nun bis 7km fahren ohne Probleme - aber dann wieder "Schmerzen".

Als nächstes dachte ich es liegt vllt. an Ihrer Haltung auf dem Rad (Sie lag förmlich vornüber drauf) worauf ich den 10cm langen Scott Vorbau durch einen 5cm kürzeren und 1cm höheren SQLabs ausgetauscht habe - womit Sie nun "aufrechter" auf dem Rad sitzt - brachte bis jetzt auch nur mäßigen Erfolg.

Gut ok, dann kanns ja wohl nur am Sattel liegen. Also ab in's Radgeschäft und nachgefragt was denn für Frauen ein guter Sattel ist. Ok der Verkäufer hat uns dann einen mit Loch gegeben den er oft verkauft und bis jetzt wohl noch keine Beschwerden hatte.

Der Sattel hat zwar wohl auch ein wenig was gebracht aber es ist einfach noch "zu wenig". Momentan können wir vllt. 10 - 12km fahren ohne dass Sie schmerzen hat.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen was es denn noch für Möglichkeiten gibt.

Ich meine 20 Sättel bestellen und rumprobieren und hin und her schicken ist ja auch irgendwie stressig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2010)

wichtig wäre vielleicht, zu wissen, was für Schmerzen deine Freundin genau hat... also eher an den "Sitzknochen", oder weiter vorne  und ob auch noch Taubheitsgefühle dazu kommen...

Meistens liegen Schmerzen ja an einer Kombination von schlechter Sitzhaltung, schlechtem Sattel und mangelnder Gewöhnung. Was ihr bisher versucht habt, hört sich doch gar nicht so falsch an. Vielleicht müsst ihr einfach noch mehr mit verschiedenen Sätteln und Vorbauten rumspielen. 
Was ich allerdings aus eigener Erfahrung gemerkt habe: Wenn man in ein Radgeschäft geht und nach einem "Frauensattel" fragt, wird man meistens entweder vera***t und mit Klischees bedient, oder einfach aus Unwissenheit schlecht beraten 
Was man dann bekommt ist ein ultraweicher, ultrabreiter Blümchensattel, vorzugsweise mit Loch in der Mitte  Manche Leute kommen z.B. mit dem Loch gar nicht zurecht! 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht mal, den Sitzknochen-Abstand ausmessen zu lassen. z.B. bei einem SQlab Händler. Das ist sicher kein Allheilmittel, und bei mir war das Ergebnis schrecklich, aber bei manchen Leuten scheint die SQlab-Methode ja ganz gut zu funktionieren.

Was mir sonst noch an einfachen "Verstellmöglichkeiten" einfällt:
Die Sattelhöhe ein paar mm verstellen... ein klein bisschen mit der Sattelneigung spielen... wenn sie mit Klickpedalen fährt: Schauen, ob die Position der Füße auf den Pedalen gut ist, also nicht verdreht etc., und auch nach dem "Knielot" schauen...


----------



## dubbel (24. Juni 2010)

mal ganz allgemein: 
- sattel mus zum hintern passen (breite, "radius" der querwölbung, form - deshalb hilft auch ein tip wie "sattel xy" nicht weiter) 
- guter einsatz in der hose, nix drunter
- fetten etc. nach belieben
- position auf dem rad muss stimmen (sattel- und lenkerhöhe, vorbaulänge und -winkel, neigung des sattels)
- als neuling muss man sich auch erst mal an so nen sattel gewöhnen 

und:
druckstellen liegen oft am sattel / sattelstellung, 
scheuerstellen normalerweise an der hose / einsatz. 

diese löcher / aussparungen à la specialized tragen nichts zum komfort bei.
es ist ein häufiger irrtum, dass leute, die druckstellen, wundreiben etc. erleben, denken, der sattel mit der kerbe in der mitte würde da was helfen.
dafür sind diese sättel aber gar nicht gedacht.
sie bringen nur was, wenn das hochzeitsgeschirr taub wird etc., sind aber eher abträglich für den komfort


----------



## Smartinsche (24. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube beim Sattel ist es so wie mitm gesamten Rad: Rad A das für Person X passt kann für Person Y völlig ungeeignet sein.

Beim Radladen meines Vertrauens haben die Testmodelle, damit man einen sogenannten Damensattel erst mal für 2-3 Wochen (!) Probe-Fahren kann.

Das hat einer Rad-Kollegin von mir, die Anfangs auch extrem skeptisch war bei der Entscheidung weiter geholfen.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (24. Juni 2010)

...danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Die Sitzknochen sind nicht das Problem, sondern ein wundgeriebener Intimbereich.

Sattelhöhe - zu Lenkerhöhe = wie sollte die denn im Idealfall aussehen?

Sattelneigung - wird problematisch, soweit ich's grad im kopf hab kann man die an der Sattelstütze noch nicht einstellen (ist bald 9 Jahre alt das Bike)

Also Ihr meint eher Sättel ausprobieren bis einer passt.


----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2010)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Die Sitzknochen sind nicht das Problem, sondern ein wundgeriebener Intimbereich.



Das Problemchen kenne ich nur zu gut. Trat bei mir bei allen Fizik und Selle Italia Sätteln aus, die ich probiert habe (es waren leider nicht zu wenige)... ich denke, bei mir kam das jedenfalls davon, dass die Sättel alle zu stark gewölbt waren. Sowohl hinten an den Kanten, als auch im mittleren Bereich, so dass ich immer direkt auf dort zu sitzen kam, wo es Frau am meisten weh tut 
Mit Specialized Sätteln habe ich das nicht mehr, weil die sehr flach bauen  also nicht nach oben gewölbt sind, sondern sogar eher sogar hinten höher sind. SQlab macht das auch so. Das wäre also vielleicht auch für deine Freundin einen Versuch wert. Ich persönlich schwöre auf den Specialized Phenom Sattel 

Zur Sattel- bzw. Lenkerüberhöhung gibt es kein Idealmaß (jedenfalls keines, das mir bekannt wäre), auch nicht speziell für Frauen  Jeder nach seinem Gusto... ausprobieren!


----------



## Twinkie (24. Juni 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> diese löcher / aussparungen à la specialized tragen nichts zum komfort bei.
> es ist ein häufiger irrtum, dass leute, die druckstellen, wundreiben etc. erleben, denken, der sattel mit der kerbe in der mitte würde da was helfen.
> dafür sind diese sättel aber gar nicht gedacht.
> sie bringen nur was, wenn das hochzeitsgeschirr taub wird etc., sind aber eher abträglich für den komfort



ich weiß ja nicht wo dein klitoraler bereich liegt. aber imho liegt er genau da, wo das loch im sattel ist. ich weiß nicht wie lange du auf deiner eichel fahren kannst....aber du könntest versuchen dir vorzustellen wie das weh tut....denn so fühlen sich viele frauen die mit einer falschen sattelstellung fahren oder gleich nen falschen sattel benutzen.

sorry für die direkte wortwahl, aber männer können meiner meinung nach nix hilfreiches zur sattelsituation zwischen ladybeinen sagen. schließlich haben sie ihre sensiblen, extrem empfindlichen hautpartien woanders...und da können sie nicht reißen, quetschen, prellen und blutig werden...radeln kann manchmal einen furchtbaren leidensweg abverlangen...auch wenn man sportlich nich viel auf dem kasten hat.


----------



## dubbel (24. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...du könntest versuchen dir vorzustellen wie das weh tut....denn so fühlen sich viele frauen die mit einer falschen sattelstellung fahren oder gleich nen falschen sattel benutzen.


eben. 
falsche sattelstellung -> s. beitrag # 69
falscher sattel -> s. beitrag # 69


----------



## Jule (24. Juni 2010)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Sattelneigung - wird problematisch, soweit ich's grad im kopf hab kann man die an der Sattelstütze noch nicht einstellen (ist bald 9 Jahre alt das Bike)


 
"Sattelneigung" war bei meinen ersten Touren auf'm Rad aber DAS Zauberwort! Eine leicht nach unten geneigte Sattelspitze wirkt Wunder! Ich sitze hauptsächlich auf meinem Hintern und kaum auf den sensiblen Bereichen. 

Das "Sättel ausprobieren" anfangs hatte bei mir nur was mit meinem Hintern und den Sitzknochen zu tun und nicht mit Mumu und Co.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn man die Sattelneigung nicht verstellen kann, muss auf jeden Fall eine andere Stütze her. Bei mir sind die Beschwerden weg, seitdem meine Sattelnase leicht nach unten zeigt. Der Sattel muss natürlich trotzdem passen. Übrigens gibt es beim Roseversand viele Sättel, die man ausprobieren kann, kostet dann lediglich den Versand.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juni 2010)

hab ich hier schon mal geschrieben ...wichtig ist m.e. eine penible einstellung der sattelneigung, ausgehend  von ganz exakt waagerecht, am besten mit einer stufenlos verstellbaren  sattelklemmung (zweischrauben wie syntace), 
sowie der sitzlänge ->  vorbaulänge/oberrohrlänge/versatz bzw. kröpfung der sattelstütze.

man(n)frau sollte sich ev. beobachten lassen wie man denn im fahrbetrieb  auf sitzt; durchgedrückte arme (erzeugt zusätzlichen druck), 
zu hoher  sattel (hüfte kippt links/rechts) 
eher zu weit hinten auf der  sattelkante sitzen (u. a. folge von durchgedrückten armen, becken kippt  eher nach hinten, lendenwirbel beleidigt) etc...​diese "checkliste" ist "geschlechterneutral" da sich so nahezu alle sitzbeschwerden aussortieren lassen, die mit druck, verspannungen, verkrampfungen etc zusammen hängen. 

wundreiben ist häufig eine folgeerscheinung von einem anderen sitzproblem, welches mit den oben geschilderten lösungsansätzen eigentlich zu beheben wäre. 
erst wenn das alles keine wesentliche besserung bringt sollte man(n)frau sich nach einem anderen sattel umschauen.
hier auf wölbung, länge und breite (vorne u. hinten) im vergleich zum alten, material bezug (billiger plastikbezug vs lederbezug oder ähnl.  -> schwitzen!) achten.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (24. Juni 2010)

> sorry für die direkte wortwahl, aber männer können meiner meinung nach  nix hilfreiches zur sattelsituation zwischen ladybeinen sagen.


...da muss Ich Dir - auch wenn ich ein Mann bin vollkommen zustimmen. Ich fahre sogar ohne Radlerhosen und Probleme mal meine 50km runter und merke nichts. Schon deshalb konnte ich nur schwer nachvollziehen was meine Freundin denn für ein Problem hat...

...und bevor Ich "Bergradlerin" angeschrieben habe - die mich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht hat, dachte ich schon meine Madamé wäre mit diesem Problem auch "einzigartig" (jetzt nicht negativ gemeint ). 

Du hast Recht ein Mann kann dazu wirklich nix hilfreiches sagen - denn wenn es so wäre, würde ich hier nicht nachfragen .



....so BTT:



> Wenn man die Sattelneigung nicht verstellen kann, muss auf jeden Fall  eine andere Stütze her. Bei mir sind die Beschwerden weg, seitdem meine  Sattelnase leicht nach unten zeigt.


...na dann fahr ich jetzt wohl gleich mal zu meinem Radhändler und schau ob er eine da liegen hat. Wäre sehr froh wenn's bis in ein zwei Wochen erledigt ist - haben ja einen Sommerurlaub in Kirchzarten geplant mit ein paar kleinen Ausfahrten. Aber so wie es jetzt ist will ich mein Mädel nicht auf's Bike setzen...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (24. Juni 2010)

...so freudige Nachricht, war grad unten beim Rad: Die Sattelstütze ist doch neigbar - hab ich wohl was anderes im Kopf gehabt. Den Bogen den Ihr hier angesprochen habt sieht man auf dem Bild ganz gut - der soll ja nicht so gut sein...

...naja wie dem auch sei, ich neige jetzt erstmal den Sattel ein Tick nach vorne und dann soll Sie mal ausprobieren...

...wenn das nix ist, soll Sie mal meinen harten flachen SelleItaly ausprobieren und wenn's mit dem besser ist gehen wir in die Richtung.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juni 2010)

bei dem sattel wirklich kein wunder 

das teil ist ein billig trekking sattel, auf "komfort" getrimmt.
völlig ungeeignet zu mehr wie brötchen holen. 






ein guter sattel hat eher wenig und straffe polsterung. 


ciao
flo


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Juni 2010)

..naja , kommt auf den po an , manche mögen es ja sehr weich -  und kommen auch gut damit klar .
ist echt von frau zu frau - mensch zu mensch - verschieden , es hilft , wie schon öfter erwäht - wirklich nur ausprobieren . bei rose z.b. könntest du sättel für 10 tage bestellen und deine freundin könnte sie probefahren . denke mal, aber weniger als1 std. wird nichts nützen - man merkt die beschwerden erst relativ spät .-
vie glüch beim Finden !!! greez , k.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2010)

ich finde diese Testsättel (Sättel? Sattel?) bei Rose nicht, hat jemand mal nen link?


----------



## Deleted 174584 (25. Juni 2010)

So den Sattel habe ich gestern mal nach unten geneigt, am Sonntag werden wir das mal ausgiebig testen ob's denn besser ist.

Wenn das nix hilft geht's nächste Woche zum einem Radhändler in Offenburg der von SqLab das Sit+Fit Gedönse da hat und dann messen wir mal aus und probieren einen passenden Sattel...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2010)

Schau dir mal deinen Sattel an, der hat ja in der Sitzfläche direkt eine Art Kuhle, kein Wunder, dass das dann vorne drückt! Ich persönlich komme schlecht mit Sätteln zurecht, die auf diese Weise eine fest definierte Sitzstelle haben (im Gegensatz zu meinem Mann), daher ist für mich z.B. der Flite SLK recht bequem, auf dem kann man gut vor und zurück rutschen.

@ Frau Rauscher: Im Katalog bei den Sätteln steht bei ganz vielen, dass man die kostenlos testen kann und bei nichtgefallen zurückschicken. Das gilt glaub ich schonmal für alle Terry Sättel und viele andere. Vielleicht steht das garnich im I-Net? Und wenn du einfach mal anrufst und fragst, falls du keinen Katalog hast?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Juni 2010)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...so freudige Nachricht, war grad unten beim Rad: Die Sattelstütze ist doch neigbar - hab ich wohl was anderes im Kopf gehabt. Den Bogen den Ihr hier angesprochen habt sieht man auf dem Bild ganz gut - der soll ja nicht so gut sein...
> 
> ...naja wie dem auch sei, ich neige jetzt erstmal den Sattel ein Tick nach vorne und dann soll Sie mal ausprobieren...
> 
> ...wenn das nix ist, soll Sie mal meinen harten flachen SelleItaly ausprobieren und wenn's mit dem besser ist gehen wir in die Richtung.


Sicher ist die "neigbar", sieht mir aber sehr nach einer gerasteten aus. Kämpfe selber noch mit meiner KindShock, da nur bestimmte Neigungswinkel möglich sind. Besser finde ich eine stufenlose Verstellung wie z.B. hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k390/a8491/ea-50-cnc-stuetze-309-x-350-mm.html
villeicht hilfts.
Kopf hoch und weiterprobieren!


----------



## Maxkraft (25. Juni 2010)

Wer zu schwache Bauchmuskeln, Rückenstrecker und Beinmuskeln hat, kippt im Becken nach vorne. Dann hat jede(r) Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (25. Juni 2010)

> Wer zu schwache  Bauchmuskeln, Rückenstrecker und Beinmuskeln hat, kippt im Becken nach  vorne. Dann hat jede(r) Probleme



...man muss ja nicht immer gleich von sich auf andere schließen...


----------



## Twinkie (25. Juni 2010)

bei sattelstützen kann man noch darauf achten, dass sie nicht nach hinten gekröpft sind, sondern der verschluß direkt über dem rohr liegt. das bringt den popo auch noch mal nen cm nach vorne und man sitzt nicht so gestreckt.....noch mal so als tip für die feinjustage ....denn wie jule schon schrub: je gestreckter man sitzt, desto mehr *kippt AUTOMATISCH DAS BECKEN SAMT OBERKÖRPER nach vorne* und frau verlagert ihre zig kilos körpergewicht aufs "lustzentrum" 

@maxkraft: ich glaube, wir können hier ein hohlkreuz auf dem mtb ausschließen. ganz ehrlich, ich hab noch niemanden gesehen, der mit rausgestrecktem hintern (gekipptem becken) fahrrad fährt. das hält frau ja keine 30sek aus. wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe, tendiere ich eher zu nem rundrücken.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

sry, daß ich hier poste, aber das Knielot sollte eingehalten werden; oft geht das nur mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze.
Dann lieber den Vorbau kürzer / höher.


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Juni 2010)

Hm Sattelneigung, ich habe auch solche Probleme zur Zeit, habe auch schon überlegt den Sattel etwas mehr zu neigen, aber:

Dabei wird die Belastung auf die Handgelenke mehr, ich hab ne Polyarthrose, die macht sich dann sehr prompt in den Handgelenken bemerkbar, was ich mir als Musikerin aber gar nicht leisten kann...

Gibts sonst noch tricks?


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juni 2010)

...das mit den geraden stützen hat mir auch gut geholfen - f ährt sich wesentlich entspannter !!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (25. Juni 2010)

...da bin ich halt von meinem Steppenwolf echt begeistert, da sitzt man fast aufrecht - sehr entspannt...

...dann fasse ich mal zusammen was ich noch tun könnte:

- Lenker höherlegen, für eine aufrechtere Haltung
- Sattelstütze gegen eine ungekröpfte austauschen
- Sattel gegen flachen und härteren Sattel austauschen

...dann mal sehen was sich ergibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (15. Juli 2010)

meine Erfahrungen nach einigen touren: Wechselhose mitnehmen und vor der tour den Intimbereich mit Bepathen eincremen.
Andere Sättel habe ich nicht ausprobiert.

Anne...Salbe


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Mein neuer Tipp: Vaseline mit Ringelblumen, nicht zu großzügig aufgetragen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2010)

die hier ist super:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=5525;page=1;menu=6,47;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## anne waffel (15. Juli 2010)

Frau Rauscher, es geht aber nicht um Arschcreme...die Problemzone sitzt etwas weiter vorne. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das von Ihnen genanntes Produkt für o.g. Zwecke dienlich sein kann. Für das Gesäß empfehle ich übrigens die creme von sixtus.

Anne...empfindliche Stelle


----------



## Trail-Bremse (15. Juli 2010)

Ich laboriere auch schon jahrelang an meiner Sitzposition. Fahre einen SQLab 612 in 2 verschiedenen Breiten auf dem Renner und dem MTB (wegen den unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen). Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe mir jetzt auch enge Radhosen mit etwas dickerem Polster gekauft. Pearl Izumi und Assos fahre ich am liebsten. Stark strukturierte Sitzpolster sind ein NoGo. Die reiben nur auf. Schlimm: Gore und Gonso. Außerdem auf Slips verzichten und das Sitzpolster gut einschmieren. So hält man es stundenlang auf dem Bike aus  -
wobei man das auch erst mal trainieren muss


----------



## BikeZebra (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Als Neuling und Anfängerin auf´m MTB geb ich auch mal meinem Senf zu 

Ich finde schon kleinste Veränderungen an Sattelposition und ebenso an Cockpit-Einstellung (im mm-Bereich !) können da echt große Unterschiede bringen.
Also einfach immer mal wieder um Millimeter verändern und rumtesten.
Das bezieht sich nicht ausschliesslich auf "Mumu-Probleme", sondern ganz generell kann man da viel "Sitz-Comfort" erreichen - find ich.

Ansonsten ist ja alles schon gesagt....
Allerdings find ich das Einschmieren auch wirklich total wichtig. Auch wenn sich das jetzt etwas ...ähem... schmierig anhört: genau DAS (schmierig) sollte es da sein. Mir hat das sehr viel geholfen.

Allerdings bin ich noch nie 60 oder mehr Km gefahren... 

Ich hab mir kürzlich auch eine 2. Sattelstütze zugelegt. Für mehr Strassen-Ausfahrten (nahezu ständiges Sitzen) hab ich nen etwas weicheren Sattel - für mehr "Feld-Wald-Wiesen" (zwischendurch immer mal wieder stehend auf´m Bike) nen härteren Sattel. Je nach dem kommt dann einfach der entsprechende Sattel kurz drauf....
Hilft auch 

Und eben: schmieren, schmieren, ........  

Gute Fahrt


----------



## Doc Hollyday (9. November 2010)

So sieht es die Wissenschaft:

http://www.selleroyal.com/news/Study_Froboese-Baeyens_2003-03.pdf


----------

